# recordings of Chopin's Preludes



## science

I wonder:


Is there some recording of Chopin's Preludes that is recognized as "classic"?
What recording of the Preludes do you consider "best" or "your favorite"?
Is there a recording of the Preludes that you think most other people would identify as "the best" or "their favorite"?


----------



## joen_cph

I´ve got these:

CD Chopin:"24 Preludes" op.28 (1831-38)/Karolyi/ark 53-91 mono 2cdgi 909
CD Chopin:"24 Preludes" op.28 (1831-38)/Cortot/piano library 42-95 pl 206-8
cd Chopin:"24 Preludes" op.28 (1831-38)/Kissin/rca
LP Chopin:"24 Preludes" op.28 (1831-38)/Cortot/mel 3x-83 m10 44865 003
LP Chopin:"24 Preludes" op.28 (1831-38)/Kerer/emi cfp 40284
LP Chopin:"24 Preludes" op.28 (1831-38)/Argerich/dg 415 836-1
LP Chopin:"24 Preludes" op.28 (1831-38)/Moravec/conn soc 2lp st 66 uden nr.
LP Chopin:"24 Preludes" op.28 (1831-38)/Magaloff/ph 16lp 6768 067
LP Chopin:"24 Preludes" op.28 (1831-38)/Arrau/ph 80 6768 233
LP Chopin:"24 Preludes" op.28 (1831-38)/J.M.Darré/vanguard vsd 71151
LP Chopin:"24 Preludes" op.28 (1831-38)/Pollini/dg 75 2530 550
LP Chopin:"24 Preludes" op.28 (1831-38)/Pollini/joker live 60-83 sm1334

I can´t say that I know them all very well, but overall I´d say (and many seem to agree) that the *Argerich* is really spectacular and provides a lot of creative, fiery imagination. However I don´t think it should be chosen as the only one to have, since her tempi are practically always quite fast, sometimes lacking a bit of "meditation" as regards the music.

I gave the *Cortot* a listen just the other day, but in spite of being a huge fan of early piano recordings (especially Rubinstein of the 30s, Rosenthal, Horowitz, Friedman and others) I found it disappointing. There was (sorry to say this) much too many errors in the playing and the notes, and the phrasing was even comical now and then to my ears. I might have had a bad day for it and some will definitely disagree about this valuation, though.

*Magaloff* is generally uninteresting in Chopin, swift tempi but not much to say, I only have it because it is a complete Chopin LP-box.

*Pollini* has some reputation, these are his first two recordings, the Joker LP being live, the DG his early issue. It turns out that there is a more recent Pollini digital DG recording and I´ve heard a few excerpts from it that were better and more expressive than those two.

*Rudolf Kerer *has made a few remarkable records, especially the Schumann Symphonic Etudes. I happened to hear the Chopin preludes yesterday. Tempi are middle-of-road or slow, sometimes slower than usual, but expressivity and drama was often lacking too much to my taste.

*Moravec*´s is part of an old 5LP-set from 1966, often with some controversial tempi; he seems pensive and original in his approach, though rarely very outgoing or dramatic, but definetely one of the more interesting issues and Chopin pianists. I don´t know if there is an even later issue by him of the Preludes, perhaps.

*Karolyi*´s is good, expressive but not that original, somewhat difficult to obtain and not the best sound.

As regards *Arrau* and *Kissin*, I don´t remember much right now. Arrau has his typical, somewhat subdued, broad and slow style in Chopin, his Nocturnes being perhaps his most original controbution to the Chopin discography. Kissin is often very good in such repertoire.

As far as *Darré* is concerned, I don´t recall it, but have a vague idea that it´s very good.


----------



## Aramis

Argerich, Pogorelich and Pollini are among most regarded. There is also Rafał Blechacz from younger generation which made very masterful recording of preludes but personally I don't like piano timbre he uses (too soft, no roaring at low register and no breaking glass on the upper octaves).


----------



## Air

Cortot is the historical recording that is the benchmark for all other recordings. But for great sound, clarity, poetry, and fire all blended into one I would go for either Sokolov or Moravec, both unjustly neglected pianists who are among the greatest of our day (especially in Chopin).


----------



## graaf

Pogorelich is a genius, but somewhat unorthodox, so listen to him after, let's say, Argerich.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

science said:


> I wonder:
> 
> 
> Is there some recording of Chopin's Preludes that is recognized as "classic"?
> What recording of the Preludes do you consider "best" or "your favorite"?
> Is there a recording of the Preludes that you think most other people would identify as "the best" or "their favorite"?


1.Alfred Cortot, 1933-34 Version for HMV.

2.The Same !

3.Maurizio Pollini, Martha Argerich.

P.S. This One I've also found good.

Regards


----------



## nbharakey

Sokolov is my favorite.


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear

Pollini is pretty authoritative.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

*Pogorelich*'s cycle made waves in the '90s.
http://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Prélud...1203215?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1300543131&sr=1-1

I stand by *Arrau*--(nice remastered reissue w/Impromptus).
http://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Prelud...8868849?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1300543168&sr=1-2

*Pires*'s set is very good.
http://www.amazon.com/Maria-Joao-Pi...2192843?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1300543228&sr=1-1

The best is possibly by Cypren *Katsaris* on Sony who made a big Chopin splash in the late-'80s/early-'90s.
http://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Comple...3633122?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1300543260&sr=1-1


----------



## Manxfeeder

Thanks for the comments. I'm a Chopin newbie, but I like Sokolov's recording, so I'm glad his name popped up. I also have Arrau, so it looks like I'm off to a good start. 

What do you think of Murray Perahia?


----------



## Vaneyes

graaf said:


> Pogorelich is a genius, but somewhat unorthodox, so listen to him after, let's say, Argerich.


Me, too, think that.:tiphat:


----------



## solkorset

I have only heard Pollini (DG LP 1975) and that recording is marvellous. He got the grand prix du disque for it and deserved it. But don't jump to the conclusion that his other discs are just as good (they aren't), and if you've heard them before they might have prejudiced you against his preludes op 28. 

Pogorelich is a vain snob and mannerist. But his recording of Gaspard de la Nuit and Prokofievs sixth sonata is great.


----------



## Rastislav

*I prefer Sviatoslav Richters recording.*

And what do you think about Sviatoslav Richters recording? to me it appears emotionally most powerful and yet not getting too emotional . Its like listening to the truth . Or death)

QUOTE=Air;137723]Cortot is the historical recording that is the benchmark for all other recordings. But for great sound, clarity, poetry, and fire all blended into one I would go for either Sokolov or Moravec, both unjustly neglected pianists who are among the greatest of our day (especially in Chopin).[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bulldog

My three favorites: Argerich, Freire and Bolet.


----------



## Mandryka

Perahia, Schliessmann, Cherkassky, Sokolov (DG), Sofronitsky, Arrau live in Prague, Igor Zhukov, Gulda live, Cortot (I'm not sure which) I probably need to revisit Richter

One puzzeling one is Dezso Ranki. What's going on with him there?


----------



## Bettina

I'm having an odd sense of deja vu...I distinctly remember answering this question, but I don't see my reply anywhere in this thread!  Maybe it was in another thread on the same topic.

Anyway, my favorite recording of the Chopin preludes is by a rather obscure pianist: Adam Harasiewicz. He brings out the contrapuntal textures very clearly. Unlike many pianists, who emphasize mainly the right-hand melodies, he does justice to all the polyphonic lines.


----------



## hpowders

Why can't these piano players ever be named Jones or Hall?

Must they always have names like that Adam fellow or that Liszt gal?


----------



## lextune

This old thread was bumped today by a poster recommending Richter. But I do not believe he recorded the set. I have a few recordings of him playing excerpts though. Each time he plays the same sequence: 2,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,13,15,17,19,21,23,24

...anyway... 

It would be embarrassing to list how many versions of the Chopin Preludes I have, lol.

My short list of favorites would be:

Sokolov
Argerich
Arrau
Pogorelich
Russell Sherman
Pollini (the '74 studio recording)


----------



## Marinera

Arrau for me, and somewhat idiosyncratic interpretations from Samson Francois, and his Chopin's nocturnes especially.


----------



## shadowdancer

Nelson Freire from 1970 is also worth listening.


----------



## Pugg

Maurizio Pollini and Rafal Blechacz are doing a very good job.


----------



## PeterF

My favorites are:
Argerich
Arrau
Rubinstein
Moravec


----------



## almondandsoy

I love the Cortot recording, however sound quality makes it a tough companion. Reason why the *Argerich *version is still my go to, and also one of my favourite recordings of anything. The Preludes being the marvellous and unique beasts they are, it feels like they deserve a legendary / unique reading; Argerich packs the panache and technical skills to make this happen, more so than anybody else. Pollini's, whilst amazing, seem quite morose and grey in comparison, and heavy at times. Listen to Argerich's insane Prelude no.16 - ridiculously explosive-, no.3 -touch of gold-, or no. 9 -unmatched fluidity-, they will give you an idea of what to expect. Enjoy.


----------



## Fan66

After sampling many many recordings, my favorites are as follows:

Luganksi
Blechacz 
Shelley
Yundi* (still have not listening extensively)
Zaritzkaya


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Bettina said:


> I'm having an odd sense of deja vu...I distinctly remember answering this question, but I don't see my reply anywhere in this thread!  Maybe it was in another thread on the same topic.
> 
> Anyway, my favorite recording of the Chopin preludes is by a rather obscure pianist: Adam Harasiewicz. He brings out the contrapuntal textures very clearly. Unlike many pianists, who emphasize mainly the right-hand melodies, he does justice to all the polyphonic lines.


I picked up a 2 cd set for a few $. Haven't listened yet.


----------



## Pugg

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I picked up a 2 cd set for a few $. Haven't listened yet.


I did too, €5.00 shipped, on the way still.


----------



## Bettina

Oldhoosierdude and Pugg, I'm glad that my recommendation was useful to you! I hope you enjoy the Harasiewicz set as much as I do. When you've had a chance to listen to it, please come back to this thread and let me know what you think.


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> Oldhoosierdude and Pugg, I'm glad that my recommendation was useful to you! I hope you enjoy the Harasiewicz set as much as I do. When you've had a chance to listen to it, please come back to this thread and let me know what you think.


How can I resist such a nice request. :kiss:


----------

